# Police: 1,400 Marijuana Plants Seized At Epsom NH House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Mature Plants Could Have Been Worth Millions_

*EPSOM, N.H. -- *Police said they shut down what might have been the largest indoor marijuana operation in state history on Thursday, seizing nearly 1,400 plants potentially worth millions of dollars.

Investigators said the house on Woodcote Drive in Epsom was set up solely to grow the drugs.

"This is probably one of the largest, if not the largest we've seen in state history," state police Maj. David Kelley said.

Police said the property was purchased 10 days ago and was completely converted to house the growing operation. Police video shows no furniture in the place, but investigators found bails of dirt and gallons of fertilizer.

The basement was outfitted with a customized ventilation and electrical system that was diverting power to supply a ceiling filled with 1,000-watt lights, police said. The wiring blew a nearby transformer that ultimately led authorities to the operation.

"Every time (utility workers) had it repaired, it would blow again, so they traced a short back to a particular residence and found at the residence the power had been bypassed," Kelley said.

When Epsom police were called to investigate a theft of electrical services, they discovered the operation, officials said. Police said the basement was set up to handle as many as 4,000 plants, and there are indications that whoever was running the operation was planning on expanding it to the rest of the house.

The plants police confiscated were small, but police said they would command millions of dollars when mature.

"Over 1,400 plants with a street value of $4.7 million," Kelley said. " Tools, equipment, lights, electrical equipment, fertilizer -- a massive operation for this particular grower."

Police said no one has yet been charged, but the investigation is continuing.

*Video: *Police: Largest Marijuana Plant Seizure In State History

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

